# Fog lights and splitter installed 2017 Cruze



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Does the splitter use the factor underskirt/weird lip thingy in the front holes to secure it?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Does the splitter use the factor underskirt/weird lip thingy in the front holes to secure it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Negative you just drill into the bottom of the bumper and the stock underskirt stays intact.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Link to the splitter?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

That looks pretty good man!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice. Are the fogs also driving lights?


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

earichmond said:


> Link to the splitter?











Front Bumper Lip Trim Below Lip Cover Shovel For Chevrolet Cruze 2016 2017 2018 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Front Bumper Lip Trim Below Lip Cover Shovel For Chevrolet Cruze 2016 2017 2018 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



rover.ebay.com


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Looks nice. Are the fogs also driving lights?


Kinda I leave them on all the time but have a switch to turn them off


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheDill said:


> Kinda I leave them on all the time but have a switch to turn them off


I see yellow fogs in one picture and it looks like white driving lights in another. I thought you might have the flip flop LEDs.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I see yellow fogs in one picture and it looks like white driving lights in another. I thought you might have the flip flop LEDs.


Nope just yellow and off in the other pics.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I see said the blind man to the deaf woman...


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Is there a benefit for using yellow leds? Is it just for looks or are they actually better for lighting up the road at night than white?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

gacl said:


> Is there a benefit for using yellow leds? Is it just for looks or are they actually better for lighting up the road at night than white?


Yellow light is supposed to work better in fog

edit: heres a more detailed explanation 



Why do automobile and trucks fog lights use yellow as a color? - Quora


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

I have the same front splitter definitely gives the car a more aggressive look!. Now if they made side skirts plus rear to even out the flow!. 

Do you have the link to the fog lights? Looking to do this with my 2017.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

cruzestout said:


> I have the same front splitter definitely gives the car a more aggressive look!. Now if they made side skirts plus rear to even out the flow!.
> 
> Do you have the link to the fog lights? Looking to do this with my 2017.











FOR 16-18 CHEVY CRUZE BUMPER DRIVING PROJECTOR FOG LIGHT LAMPS W/BEZEL+SWITCH | eBay


16-18 Chevy Cruze. Fog lights are especially useful in adverse conditions such as rain, snow, and fog, when visibility is significantly reduced. Fog Light Bezel. Fog Lights Brings a Different Appearance to Vehicle thats Great for Show Use or to Replace Old and Worn Fog Lights.



rover.ebay.com


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

cruzestout said:


> I have the same front splitter definitely gives the car a more aggressive look!. Now if they made side skirts plus rear to even out the flow!.
> 
> Do you have the link to the fog lights? Looking to do this with my 2017.


Yes I definitely would like something for the back of the car.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

Is there an


gacl said:


> Is there a benefit for using yellow leds? Is it just for looks or are they actually better for lighting up the road at night than white?
> [/QUOTE





gacl said:


> Is there a benefit for using yellow leds? Is it just for looks or are they actually better for lighting up the road at night than white?


 eh I did it mainly for looks. The debate on it they are better is a big one on the internet.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yellow is better for rain and snow driving


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

TheDill said:


> FOR 16-18 CHEVY CRUZE BUMPER DRIVING PROJECTOR FOG LIGHT LAMPS W/BEZEL+SWITCH | eBay
> 
> 
> 16-18 Chevy Cruze. Fog lights are especially useful in adverse conditions such as rain, snow, and fog, when visibility is significantly reduced. Fog Light Bezel. Fog Lights Brings a Different Appearance to Vehicle thats Great for Show Use or to Replace Old and Worn Fog Lights.
> ...


How hard were these to install? Also do they include the yellow bulbs?


----------



## bestman77 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks very nice!

That weird stock underskirt thing is broken in my car, half of it is. I was just about to order the oem one, but it doesn't look visible with the splitter installed. Do you think that splitter will completely cover it up? or should I order the oem underskirt too?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm debating removing that flexable rubber on mine. It's annoying and looks kinda goofy.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

bestman77 said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> That weird stock underskirt thing is broken in my car, half of it is. I was just about to order the oem one, but it doesn't look visible with the splitter installed. Do you think that splitter will completely cover it up? or should I order the oem underskirt too?


You could get away with just the splitter you can’t see the stock piece unless you are on the ground looking under it in front of the car and only barely then


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

earichmond said:


> How hard were these to install? Also do they include the yellow bulbs?


Take off the front bumper to wire it correctly a guy did it on here without removing but it’s hard and doesn’t look nearly as good. And no it came with halogens these are auxito led yellow fogs.


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

PolarisX said:


> I'm debating removing that flexable rubber on mine. It's annoying and looks kinda goofy.


Yeah the splitter completely covers it up and adds a good look I think. Then you aren’t taking off stock stuff either.


----------



## bestman77 (Feb 29, 2020)

TheDill said:


> You could get away with just the splitter you can’t see the stock piece unless you are on the ground looking under it in front of the car and only barely then


That's what I was hoping, wanted to make sure. Thanks a lot. I was on the fence with that ebay splitter till i saw your post!
That ebay seller should give you some commission , you just helped him sell some more


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bestman77 said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> That weird stock underskirt thing is broken in my car, half of it is. I was just about to order the oem one, but it doesn't look visible with the splitter installed. Do you think that splitter will completely cover it up? or should I order the oem underskirt too?


Do you mean this:


----------

